# My new Purple Zebra Shrimp



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I just got these today and they are really cool looking. Just thought I would share some photos of them that I took not too long ago. The neon green patch is actually the saddle, similar to ghost shrimp I suppose. Very little is known about this shrimp. Notice how the eyes are very close together. It is definitely unlike any other shrimp I have kept....


----------



## vtchica (Jun 8, 2005)

nice shrimps!! what type of food are they eating, if I may ask?


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cool...


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

very nice. what are those green shrimps?? they look crazy


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

They look great, Ryan! Get them proliferating! ;-)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Really nice!!!! those greens are cool too!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Geeze- how many species are you keeping?? LOL. I'm jealous! 

Great pics, BTW. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice picture, not easy to see good pictures of this specie.

Please, can you share some info about keeping parameters?

I am interested to get some of that guys.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

NICE SHRIMP! are they really purple or a more reddish color? They look brownish red in the pics? Also, do those green shrimp breed true? They are very nice.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I wonder what camera and photgraphic technic are you using...

Your pictures are really good


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great Pics... and those greens are cool too..(jealous of em cos greener than mine) lol


----------

